# Component boxes and through wall connectors



## AmaToolBox (May 11, 2017)

I want to make a water proof box for my ATV EV project, and i cant seem to find through the wall box connectors... i am probably using the wrong name, but i'm looking for connectors that are waterproof, can be mounted to a box, and come with a connector where i can plug a cable into.

The main goal is to create a sealed box for any water sensitive components... anyone know what i am thinking about and where to best find them?


----------



## baxy (Dec 24, 2017)

I think the words that might help your search are "flush mount" and " ip** " where xx are 2 numbers relating to dust and water ingress rating eg IP67


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

AmaToolBox said:


> I want to make a water proof box for my ATV EV project, and i cant seem to find through the wall box connectors... i am probably using the wrong name, but i'm looking for connectors that are waterproof, can be mounted to a box, and come with a connector where i can plug a cable into.
> 
> The main goal is to create a sealed box for any water sensitive components... anyone know what i am thinking about and where to best find them?


 
Something like this?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1PC-10A-25...520320?hash=item466a9f1180:g:WhYAAOSwBLdZqZDk

or this?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/IEC320-C14...145054?hash=item5d785a575e:g:-ssAAOSwzRlaHzuI


----------



## baxy (Dec 24, 2017)

I don't think they satisty the waterproof requirement


----------



## AmaToolBox (May 11, 2017)

Functional Artist said:


> Something like this?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1PC-10A-25...520320?hash=item466a9f1180:g:WhYAAOSwBLdZqZDk
> 
> ...


In that realm, but more like the multi wire connector that goes through the firewall of a car.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## baxy (Dec 24, 2017)

https://laddinc.com/products/deutsch-products/ndyy3143dsgh4/


----------



## AmaToolBox (May 11, 2017)

baxy said:


> https://laddinc.com/products/deutsch-products/ndyy3143dsgh4/


Thanks! That's what I was looking for!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Reid_in_QC (Sep 5, 2017)

for larger single cables, like welding cables for power connections I often use standard PGxx cable glands. They're about $3 to $15 each depending how robust and what size cable you need to run through them.

I've also used panel-mount XT-60 connectors from the RC world for charging port on some batteries that only need 20 or 30A connection for charging. XT60 goes up to 50A I think and I was able to get some panel-mount kits cheap online and seal them into a case wall with urethane or silicone or something. Not milspec watertight but good enough for my needs.

good luck.


----------



## AmaToolBox (May 11, 2017)

Reid_in_QC said:


> for larger single cables, like welding cables for power connections I often use standard PGxx cable glands. They're about $3 to $15 each depending how robust and what size cable you need to run through them.
> 
> I've also used panel-mount XT-60 connectors from the RC world for charging port on some batteries that only need 20 or 30A connection for charging. XT60 goes up to 50A I think and I was able to get some panel-mount kits cheap online and seal them into a case wall with urethane or silicone or something. Not milspec watertight but good enough for my needs.
> 
> good luck.


Thanks. I have been using glands, but I was looking for a multi wire solution. Glands take up too much space and to many to put through for a dozen+ 12ga wires

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------

